# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK جــديــد طريقة فك شفرة جهاز سامسونغ  T249 على التورنادو (hwk) ووجه المقارنة مع بوكس z3x

## bodr41

طريقة فك شفرة جهاز سامسونغ T249 على التورنادو (hwk) وعلى z3x ووجه المقارنة من حيث السهولة على كلا البوكسين.  اليوم ان شاء الله سنحاول فك شفرة جهاز سامسونغ T249 على بوكس التورنادو (hwk) وعلى بوكس z3x واكتشاف مدى تميز بوكس التورنادو على العملاق z3x .   
اولا نلاحظ هنا طريقة فك شفرة جهازT249 على Z3X
عن طريق قراءة الاكواد والمدة التي استغرقها البوكس لقراءة الاكواد.   
اما على بوكس التورنادو فطريقة فك الشفرة جهاز T249 باستخدام كابل C3303K  فتبدو هي الاسهل والافضل لمن حيث الكيفية ولمن حيث المدة المستغرقة.   
لنتابع الطريقة... 1 - نضغط على Mobile Info لقراءات معلومات الجهاز 2 - نضغط على Unlock لفك الشفرة مباشرة

----------


## ameerl

*مشكور اخي الكريم
بارك الله بك *

----------


## bodr41

بارك الله بك اخي الحبيب
ameerl
ومبروك اخي للاشراف 
ومزيدا من التالق والابداع ان شاء الله.

----------


## ameerl

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة oussama1
					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  بارك الله بك اخي الحبيب
ameerl
ومبروك اخي للاشراف 
ومزيدا من التالق والابداع ان شاء الله.    الله يبارك بيك حبيبي اسامة 
والتهنئة موصولة الجنابكم الكريم 
لنك تستحق كل خير مع تمنياتي 
لك بمزيد من التالق والابداع 
وفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه الخير والصلاح*

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا اخي
تبارك الله عليك

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hassan riach

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------

